# R2O Aquariums - HUGE Indo Order has Landed! SPS, LPS, and FISH!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

A Massive order has landed healthy and colourful. Over 300 pieces have arrived and ready for sale tomorrow - 12 NOON. TONS of SPS!

Brains - Rainbow
Chalices - Multicoloured
Zoas- Insane
Euphyllia - Multicoloured, Gold, Neon, CRAZY Hammers and Frogspawn
Rhodactis - CRAZY
Yumas - CRAZY


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Did he mention insane? The colours and selection are pretty nutty


----------



## bc1281 (Feb 25, 2012)

fish list please!


----------



## Reef Mike (Nov 16, 2015)

I helped unpack this and this shipment was absolutely spectacular. So nice, Ryan didn't even let me take any corals home as he wanted to save them for his regular customers.. This was probably the nicest coral shipment I have seen in a LONG time. So if yo have an hour today DEFINITELY stop in, but be careful as you may leave with a lot of stuff  

Will be going back this afternoon to pickup 3-4 SPS and a couple of those crazy hammers and torches!!

Mike


----------



## Reef Mike (Nov 16, 2015)

bc1281 said:


> fish list please!


There were wrasses, Regal Tangs, some angels.. Just going by memory.. Probably close to 100 fish.

Mike


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Is the sale today Saturday Dec.19 or Sunday Dec20?Thanks


----------



## Reef Mike (Nov 16, 2015)

simba said:


> Is the sale today Saturday Dec.19 or Sunday Dec20?Thanks


Starts today

Mike


----------



## Reef Mike (Nov 16, 2015)

Some Pics from the shipment..


----------

